# USA 335d coolant temp



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

GB said:


> A gauge wouldn't necessarily be any more helpful then having an idiot light since BMW (and other manufacturers as well) usually use buffered gauges. So unless the reading reaches one extreme or the other the gauge will sit in the middle of the dial regardless of the actual value--basically turning it into an analog idiot light.
> 
> -Graham


+1. The coolant temp gauge in the older era like the E39 and E46 was buffered to the point where it acted like an idiot light. It sat in the straight up, "normal" range until it overheated, at which point it suddenly swings to full red and you have a few seconds to shut it down.


----------

